# Récupérer les données dans une application pour les utiliser dans une autre



## Gildas (5 Avril 2021)

Bonjour
Je suis en train developper avec FileMaker Pro un fichier qui servira à la gestion des patients d'un cabinet dentaire spécialisé. Dans la mesure ou l'on peut intégrer utiliser une application Doctolib directement sur Mac pour gérer plus facilement les RDV, est ce que Applescript est capable de récupérer quotidiennement des données dans Doctolib pour les injecter dans FMP?
Le but est principalement de récupérer les noms des patients et les heures de RDV et quelques autres particularités sur la base de données journalières dans l'appli Doctolib pour les injecter dans la base de données FMP et utiliser FMP pour l'automatisation des devis, factures et ordonnances propres à chaque patient.
Cette dernière partie sur FMP est fonctionnelle et je me demande maintenant que j'ai appris à me servir de FMP si c'est bien vers AppleScript que je dois me tourner pour réaliser cette 2eme partie.
Merci de vos conseils


----------



## Garkam (5 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
As-tu vraiment besoin d'AppleScript ?, FMP sait récupérer des données via un service web (Api Rest) au format JSON.
https://fmhelp.filemaker.com/help/18/fmp/fr/index.html#page/FMP_Help/json-functions.html


----------



## Gildas (5 Avril 2021)

Merci pour la réponse 
A partir du moment ou l'appli Doctolib est sur les Mac - le but étant que le maximum de données restent sur le réseau interne puisque confidentielles - quelle est la meilleure solution ? Je ne suis pas programmeur ni spécialiste des réseaux et de la sécurité mais je me demande quelle est la soluce la plus simple: Avoir tout en interne et faire communiquer les applis entre elles ou aller chercher régulièrement les infos sur le réseau sur le site web en question?


----------



## Gildas (5 Avril 2021)

D'après mes recherches sur le site de la communauté Doctolib, il n'existe pas d'API permettant d'interface le site Web avec FMP ou d'autres logiciels de gestion , c'est une demande récurrente de certains utilisateurs. La seule façon de récupérer des données est de télécharger sous format Excel la liste de RDV ou la base de données patients. C'est pourquoi je le demande si ce ne serait pas plus simple d'utiliser l'appli Doctolib sur Mac pour la connecter ensuite avec FMP


----------



## Garkam (5 Avril 2021)

Effectivement, c'est ce que je regardais à l'instant sur Doctolib Community, après je ne connais pas Doctolib (côté praticien) pour te dire comment en extraire les données et sous quel format pour les renvoyer vers FMP


----------



## Gildas (5 Avril 2021)

Garkam a dit:


> Effectivement, c'est ce que je regardais à l'instant sur Doctolib Community, après je ne connais pas Doctolib (côté praticien) pour te dire comment en extraire les données et sous quel format pour les renvoyer vers FMP


Tout ce que je sais c'est qu'on peut télécharger les données directement sur le site et ce, sous format excel ou CSV, donc effectivement, une fois cela fait on peut les importer dans FM. J'ai fait l'essai en important une base de données de RdV entre 2 dates, mais je ne vois pas comment automatiser tout ce processus. L'intérêt pour moi serait de télécharger juste les données patients, nom, adresse, tel et mail pour les rentrer dans FMP afin de les utiliser dans la gestion des devis et factures et la compta, afin de ne pas avoir à faire de double saisies. Pour le reste, RDV, et gestion du calendrier Doctolib correspond a ce qu'on en attend.
C'est pourquoi je me demande si ca simplifierait le processus d'avoir l'appli directement sur mon Mac.


----------



## Garkam (5 Avril 2021)

J'ai bien compris ta demande, mais pour automatiser, ça me parait compliqué...
Après, à partir du fichier téléchargé sur Doctolib au format CSV, tu peux extraire automatiquement les infos qui t'intéresse (nom, adresse, tel et mail) et les renvoyer vers FMP


----------



## Gildas (5 Avril 2021)

oui c'est ca, ca marche mais j'aurai voulu pouvoir créer un script qui fasse cette extraction!


----------



## Garkam (5 Avril 2021)

OK... J'étais parti sur une automatisation quotidienne de Doctolib vers FMP sans intervention humaine. 
Donc la véritable automatisation va être d'extraire les colonnes qui t'intéressent, de les sauvegarder en un fichier


----------



## baron (5 Avril 2021)

Dans un premier temps, tu pourrais facilement voir si Doctolib dispose de certaines commandes exécutables par Apple Script. 
Pour cela tu lâches l'icône de DoctoLib sur celle de l'Editeur Apple Script (dans Applications > Utilitaires) ou dans ce dernier tu vas dans menu Fichier > Ouvrir une bibliothèque > tu cherches DoctoLib. 

Autrement, il te faudra faire l'exportation plus ou moins manuellement et définir un traitement semi-automatique par FMP.


----------



## Gildas (5 Avril 2021)

Garkam a dit:


> OK... J'étais parti sur une automatisation quotidienne de Doctolib vers FMP sans intervention humaine.
> Donc la véritable automatisation va être d'extraire les colonnes qui t'intéressent, de les sauvegarder en un fichier


oui c'est exactement ca que je veux faire mais d'après un internaute qui utilise FMP et qui poste dans FMsource https://www.fmsource.com/topic/59862-compatibilité-fmp-et-doctolib/
il n'y a aucune compatibilité entre Doctolib et AppleScript !!!


----------



## Gildas (6 Avril 2021)

Donc si j'ai bien compris, l'alternative c'est de trouver un site web qui fasse la meme chose que Doctolib au niveau de la gestion des agendas de Rdv et qui propose un service au format JSON pour que FM puisse communiquer avec ?


----------



## Garkam (7 Avril 2021)

Gildas a dit:


> Donc si j'ai bien compris, l'alternative c'est de trouver un site web qui fasse la meme chose que Doctolib au niveau de la gestion des agendas de Rdv et qui propose un service au format JSON pour que FM puisse communiquer avec ?


Alors je ne sais pas, car si une bonne partie de tes prises de RV se font avec Doctolib, je ne vois pas en quoi un agenda tiers pourrait t'aider....L'ideal serait une api développée par eux, mais est-ce un problème de sécurité de données sensibles, ou ont-ils été échaudés comme le suppose cet article, par un piratage de données.....


----------

